# JLC Mut Moon or the new Reserve de Marche in blue, need help deciding!



## Kippers (Apr 9, 2015)

I have been eyeing up the Mut Moon in black for a while now yet always fancied a blue dial watch to add to my collection. Needed a dress watch as currently my collection consists if a Rolex SD4K and BLNR and Speedmaster Pro plus various Seiko divers.

I am close to purchasing the moon but then the reserve de marche blue was launched. In silver, the dial never did much for me but in blue It's beginning to talk. What do people think? Is the dial overly busy and should I just go for the moon as intended? After all it is a stunning watch and one that I have desired for a while now.

Anyone else have either of these two and can offer input would be great.









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## \"A Watches\" (Mar 8, 2016)

The moon phase for me. The black dial is so classic. Nothing wrong with the reserve de Marche it's cool, so can't go wrong with that one either

Sent from my Moto C Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## yvrclimber (Aug 10, 2017)

I'd have the blue Réserve de Marche. I considered the silver for a long time without moving in it, as you describe. However, the blue pops so crisply and I need something blue in my collection.

If you already have black, silver, white and no blue, then... Yes?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sunizzle (Mar 24, 2014)

I have the black dial MUT and from a personal experience, it's simply sublime.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tristis (Apr 28, 2015)

Would base my decision off the current collection + wish list of adds in the future -- this led me towards the silver dial MUTM. Blue reserve de marche looks amazing in person and if it fits with what you have and where your collection is moving towards I'd pick that!


----------



## Armidoro (Mar 12, 2013)

I was looking at adding my first JLC to my collection and as you can see I had a few decent options! But ended going with the deep sea chronograph. The blue is really something and when I went to the AD last week to buy a rubber strap for my deep sea I saw the blue dial again. Man it's a beauty!









Sent from my Galaxy S8


----------



## mas12 (Aug 24, 2017)

Kind of in the same boat as you but I'm deciding between the MUT Moon and the Master Calendar. Between your options, I'd go with the MUT Moon for sure.


----------



## Kippers (Apr 9, 2015)

Thanks for all your replies. It's a close one but i think the moon will edge it for me. I feel that for me the simple three hand dial (excluding moon dial) does it for me. The blue is eye catching though.

Sent from my SM-T810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kippers (Apr 9, 2015)

Armidoro said:


> I was looking at adding my first JLC to my collection and as you can see I had a few decent options! But ended going with the deep sea chronograph. The blue is really something and when I went to the AD last week to buy a rubber strap for my deep sea I saw the blue dial again.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S8


Congrats on the deep sea, great watch. Can you tell me why you did not pick the blue reserve? One thing that holds me back is that to my eyes the dial does not pop as instantly as the moon. Legibility for me is a priority. The other complications almost distract me.

Sent from my SM-T810 using Tapatalk


----------



## yvrclimber (Aug 10, 2017)

mas12 said:


> Kind of in the same boat as you but I'm deciding between the MUT Moon and the Master Calendar. Between your options, I'd go with the MUT Moon for sure.


Wow an even tougher choice. 
Guess I'd lean Ultra Thin Perpetual Calendar in grey or silver dial.

What'd you decide?


----------



## Kippers (Apr 9, 2015)

sunizzle said:


> I have the black dial MUT and from a personal experience, it's simply sublime.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree. Looks great.

Sent from my SM-T810 using Tapatalk


----------



## mas12 (Aug 24, 2017)

yvrclimber said:


> Wow an even tougher choice.
> Guess I'd lean Ultra Thin Perpetual Calendar in grey or silver dial.
> 
> What'd you decide?


Havent decided anything yet. Still a month or two away from pulling the trigger. But now I'm also throwing a Blancpain Villeret in the mix as well. Also debating getting the MUT moon preowned or gray market and picking up a Zenith EP 1969 chrono as well. Can get both for the price of a MC new from an AD. Life decisions.


----------



## yvrclimber (Aug 10, 2017)

mas12 said:


> Havent decided anything yet. Still a month or two away from pulling the trigger. But now I'm also throwing a Blancpain Villeret in the mix as well. Also debating getting the MUT moon preowned or gray market and picking up a Zenith EP 1969 chrono as well. Can get both for the price of a MC new from an AD. Life decisions.


You're not making it ready on yourself. The Villeret is a nice option.

Good problems to have.


----------



## uwtiger (Apr 13, 2017)

Kippers said:


> Thanks for all your replies. It's a close one but i think the moon will edge it for me. I feel that for me the simple three hand dial (excluding moon dial) does it for me. The blue is eye catching though.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T810 using Tapatalk


Good thinking the black MUT moon may be more versatile. That blue is amazing though..


----------



## spidaman (Dec 24, 2011)

That blue Reserve de Marche looks amazing! However, as the other two watches I wear most are both blue--Skyfall AT and blue Pelagos--I went with the black MUT Moon.










However, if I had the scratch, I'd get the gray dial white gold MUT Moon in a heartbeat!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kippers (Apr 9, 2015)

Thanks for all the replies. A question I have before I pull the trigger on the Mut moon, I intend to wear this on more than just special occasions and compared to my Rolex and Omega (tool watches), the JLC seems a little less hardy. How does a JLC dress watch fair for daily use for example? I Don't plan to swim or undertake manual labour with this but I don't baby my watches. Should I with the Mut moon?

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## uwtiger (Apr 13, 2017)

Kippers said:


> Thanks for all the replies. A question I have before I pull the trigger on the Mut moon, I intend to wear this on more than just special occasions and compared to my Rolex and Omega (tool watches), the JLC seems a little less hardy. How does a JLC dress watch fair for daily use for example? I Don't plan to swim or undertake manual labour with this but I don't baby my watches. Should I with the Mut moon?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


My MUT Moon held up well to daily use.

It's thinner than the tool watches so will be out of harms way the majority of the time.


----------



## sunizzle (Mar 24, 2014)

I wear mine with a tshirt and jeans as much as with a suit throughout a work week. It surprisingly works quite well and is a fairly robust movement. I don't think twice about it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rhj (Feb 11, 2016)

moon!


----------



## AirKing7 (Feb 9, 2017)

sunizzle said:


> I have the black dial MUT and from a personal experience, it's simply sublime.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is a beauty


----------



## Armidoro (Mar 12, 2013)

Kippers said:


> Congrats on the deep sea, great watch. Can you tell me why you did not pick the blue reserve? One thing that holds me back is that to my eyes the dial does not pop as instantly as the moon. Legibility for me is a priority. The other complications almost distract me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T810 using Tapatalk


Hey bro, I really wanted to get it but could only buy one watch at the time (the wife would literally leave my ass) and I wanted the deep sea more. I also felt that the size of the reserve was a little small to what I'm used to. Good luck and I think either choice would be great!

Sent from my Galaxy S8


----------



## Blue Note (Oct 15, 2016)

JLC makes a solid watch each of which is tested extensively prior to sale. The Reverso was originally designed as a sport watch. While nowhere as robust as a Rolex they do have versatility especially with a strap change. If "don't baby my watches" means you accept inevitable scratches as par for the course then go ahead. If that that troubles you perhaps you should select another. I favor the Mut Moon incidentally for its classic balanced design elements.


----------



## Prahasaurus (Jun 14, 2016)

Kippers said:


> Thanks for all the replies. A question I have before I pull the trigger on the Mut moon, I intend to wear this on more than just special occasions and compared to my Rolex and Omega (tool watches), the JLC seems a little less hardy. How does a JLC dress watch fair for daily use for example? I Don't plan to swim or undertake manual labour with this but I don't baby my watches. Should I with the Mut moon?


One of the things I underestimated when starting my watch collection was how each watch fits with my wardrobe. I think this is quite relevant, since you talk about using the MUT for more than just special occasions. And while dial color is important, more important is the watch strap.

The reality for me is that I rarely wear black dress shoes. Perhaps once every 2-3 weeks, max. Unless there is a special occasion, such has a wedding/funeral, more formal business event, or formal social event such as the opera, I'm almost always wearing brown shoes. Typically with business casual attire: shirt, no tie, jacket. And I've realized that watches with black straps are just too formal for me 98% of the time. I have a pair of grey suede shoes, and watches with black straps work with those shoes. So including those shoes, perhaps at best 95% of the time I just can't wear a watch with a black strap...

So even though I absolutely love the look of the MUT, I don't think the black dial with black strap would work for me. I would not wear it that often, and having to reset the date and moon phase before each use would be a constant deterrent. I don't think the black MUT would look good with a brown or blue strap... So you are stuck with black. The Reserve de Marche, however, when paired with a brown strap, would look amazing. And I could easily make that my daily watch.

I own a JLC Master Control in steel, which I love. But I rarely wear it, because I bought it with a black strap. Which means I have to constantly adjust the date when I do wear it. And most of the time it's hidden in a drawer. I have a blue alligator strap on order now, and plan on swapping that with my black strap when it arrives. Then I'll make the Master Control my daily carry (weekday) watch.

If you go for the MUT, you will probably need a winder if you don't plan on wearing it daily. And make sure you wear black often enough to justify the investment. If you have no issues wearing black leather watch straps with brown shoes, or simply wear black shoes often, then ignore this post...


----------



## Kippers (Apr 9, 2015)

Prahasaurus said:


> One of the things I underestimated when starting my watch collection was how each watch fits with my wardrobe. I think this is quite relevant, since you talk about using the MUT for more than just special occasions. And while dial color is important, more important is the watch strap.
> 
> The reality for me is that I rarely wear black dress shoes. Perhaps once every 2-3 weeks, max. Unless there is a special occasion, such has a wedding/funeral, more formal business event, or formal social event such as the opera, I'm almost always wearing brown shoes. Typically with business casual attire: shirt, no tie, jacket. And I've realized that watches with black straps are just too formal for me 98% of the time. I have a pair of grey suede shoes, and watches with black straps work with those shoes. So including those shoes, perhaps at best 95% of the time I just can't wear a watch with a black strap...
> 
> ...


Thanks for the response. You raised some very good points. I have a Speedmaster Pro and I find myself wearing the bracelet more than the black alligator strap maybe for that reason and yes, I don't do black strap with brown belt or shoes.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## bluedialer (Sep 16, 2011)

Personally I would feel quite a good bit of wrist envy if I ever saw someone with that blue beauty on the wrist in the wild. Not so much with the black mut moon I feel. But then, what is my screen name anyway? Enjoy your purchase!


----------



## sunizzle (Mar 24, 2014)

Agreed on many points! However I tried it out on a brown strap and I actually quite like it.

The OEM brown is a much darker shade that I think works quite well. This is now how I currently have the watch set up, and swap with black only when needed.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theEntreriCode (Mar 3, 2015)

sunizzle said:


> Agreed on many points! However I tried it out on a brown strap and I actually quite like it.
> 
> The OEM brown is a much darker shade that I think works quite well. This is now how I currently have the watch set up, and swap with black only when needed.
> 
> ...


That's a lovely watch! You should do a Camille Fournet curved strap. The watch is begging for one!

If you don't mind my asking, how do you feel about the 21 mm ingredients width? what is your wrist size? It truly looks incredible. It increasingly looks like my next one will be the RG MUT Moon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sunizzle (Mar 24, 2014)

Great idea on the Camille Fournet - it's been on the list to check out but I haven't gotten around to it quite yet... *currently deep online researching now*

The width isn't really a problem as I have only messed with the OEM straps sourced from my AD, I'm sure it'll be unique to find but probably not terribly so from the likes of CF, etc.

I love the MUT overall - the balance of the dial, the black sunburst in light and the nuances of the moon phase are awesome. JLC cases in general are designed with so many little nuanced bevels, angles and lines in such a slim package, it's really quite a pleasure to wear at work or on the weekend out and about. I have very small wrists, 6.5" or so, and the watch fits perfectly. My largest watch is a 42mm speedy pro, but it fits great due to the lyre lugs.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theEntreriCode (Mar 3, 2015)

sunizzle said:


> Great idea on the Camille Fournet - it's been on the list to check out but I haven't gotten around to it quite yet... *currently deep online researching now*
> 
> The width isn't really a problem as I have only messed with the OEM straps sourced from my AD, I'm sure it'll be unique to find but probably not terribly so from the likes of CF, etc.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the reply. I have 6.5" wrist as well and manage to pull of a 43 mm Seamaster Aquaterra. I do find this too large for me now.

I ask about the 21 mm lug width because I wonder if the lugs and straps throw off an otherwise brilliantly balanced watch. What do you think of this?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sunizzle (Mar 24, 2014)

theEntreriCode said:


> Thank you for the reply. I have 6.5" wrist as well and manage to pull of a 43 mm Seamaster Aquaterra. I do find this too large for me now.
> 
> I ask about the 21 mm lug width because I wonder if the lugs and straps throw off an otherwise brilliantly balanced watch. What do you think of this?
> 
> ...


I don't see an issue with balance really - the lugs seem quite proportioned to the case overall, and upon close inspection any wider or narrower and because oft the way it's sloped, it actually wouldn't work that great. I think it works well as is!

This typically isn't a watch you're doing a ton of strap changes on I feel, so to be honest it's a non issue for me personally.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## theEntreriCode (Mar 3, 2015)

sunizzle said:


> I don't see an issue with balance really - the lugs seem quite proportioned to the case overall, and upon close inspection any wider or narrower and because oft the way it's sloped, it actually wouldn't work that great. I think it works well as is!
> 
> This typically isn't a watch you're doing a ton of strap changes on I feel, so to be honest it's a non issue for me personally.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks! That sure is food for thought. I need to go back to the AD and try it in again when I get the chance. This one's been plaguing my thoughts for a while.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

